# 9-10 Jigging



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

We were headed for some deep drop action but ended up jigging. bait was slow on the mass. the farther we headed south the rougher the seas were. so we decided to fish a close spot. I dusted off my jigs
and gave them a try. first I used a crab colored lucanus jig 100g.
on the lucanus I brought in some: 20" triggers, grouper, mingo, red snapper, sea bass, ruby red lips
lots of fast action until the fish bit the skirt to nothing and broke one hook and bent up the other. so I changed up to a knife jig blue 135g. pretty much non stop action. I brought in some: 22"red grouper , 19" mingos ,almaco jacks , amber jacks, porgys \
I had to put the jigs away after the jacks wore my arm out, bent the jig destroyed the blue paint job, and shreded the kevlar on the hook.
on the way back we spotted a log holding some dorado and triple tail.
put on a silver gotcha with a buck tail put 8 dorado on the boat and headed home. It was a great day fishing with Dave and Robert.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like fun. That looks like a good sized chicken dolphin


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dang what a day jigging.!! I am gone quit bottom fishin, and start jig fishin!! Where did you get those jigs mentioned in post??? thks :thumbup:


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Triggers on jigs? Great trip, thanks for the report. I didn't know they would hit a jig.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

the Lucanus seemed to keep away the under sized Trigger away!
*ps. the porgy go to the wild life sanctuary they are always in need of fresh fish or old freezer burnt fish what ever you have*


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report billy. thats a good mixed bag of fish. i had messaged robert earlier in the week about fishing but the aftermath of tropical storm lee kept us covered up through the weekend. that north wind is deceiving when looking from the beach. thanks for the report.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Another good jig for Trigger's is the Blue Water Candy Roscoe lil man jig, the 2oz, with the #2 treble hook i believe... i put assist hook's on mine, but they still work fine with the treble..... Scamp crusher aswell.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul of fish

I also like the Roscoe Lil man in pink/glow for triggers. Make a pair of assist hooks for it with 2/0 Owner Mosquito hooks and you have a trigger killer.


----------

